# Help! Flow Bindings Incompadible with Burton Board?



## Guest

I have a 2007 Burton Blunt snowboard and 2007 Flow AMP 5 bindings.

















The bindings won't attach to the board properly because the screw holes do not line up. I know Flow sells discs that you can purchase if you have a Burton board such as at this link:

Flow 3-Hole Snowboard Binding Discs (Fits Burton Boards)

Will this solve my problem guaranteed? Does anyone know where I can purchase some in Toronto, Canada?

Thanks


----------



## killclimbz

Yes it will solve your problem. That board uses the Burton lame ass three hole system. Just don't get a Burton board with EST and expect your Flows to work with it.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Yes it will solve your problem. That board uses the Burton lame ass three hole system. Just don't get a Burton board with EST and expect your Flows to work with it.


:laugh: :laugh: when i was selling snowboards we had a new guy that knew next to nothing about boards and he sold a guy some cartels and one of the EST boards, i had to grab him at the register and explain his son was going to be pretty upset when he tried mounting those bindings:laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

surely this thread's title would be better off being

_*'HELP! FLOW BINDINGS INCOMPATIBLE WITH HUMAN FEET!'*_


----------



## rick1

Interesting.. The discs on my NXTs have the holes for both regular and three holes paterns.


----------



## SCZ71

I had a set of Flow Eleven bindings and they came with the universal binding plates that would fit a Burton board. Maybe its just hit and miss which Flows have the universal plates?


----------



## Grimdog

This years and last years flows I believe have the universal discs with them. Those amp 5s look like they are from 05/06. 

Yet another great innovation by Flow. What will they come up with next to improve our riding enjoyment.


----------



## Grimdog

Sorry, those are 06/07 amp 5s. Maybe just the higher end Flows came with the universal plates. Still, what a great binding.


----------



## Guest

Alright I just realized there are 3 different types of discs. Here is the pattern on my Burton Blunt:










Here is the disc that came with my Flow AMP 5's:










And here are the two other patterns I found:



















Does anyone know which disc is the right one? And is it fine mounting bindings with only 3 screws? I thought it was minimum 4  

Thanks


----------



## Grimdog

I'm going with the third set of discs.


----------



## rick1

Dude, the first one is the universal disc, it will fit pretty much any board! And yes, Burton is only 3 screws.


----------



## Grimdog

The third one is the Burton Specific Disc.


----------



## rick1

Grimdog said:


> The third one is the Burton Specific Disc.


True... but the first one came with my NXTs and I use them on my Atomic and my Burton.. I think the OP just thought his Burton needed 4 bolts. He doesn't have to buy a Burton specific disc..


----------



## Grimdog

Oh yeah, sorry. I thought he was saying that he found the other 2 sets of discs with his bindings. Yeah, the discs that came with his Amp 5s are the universal discs. I got the same ones with my NXTs.


----------



## Guest

I used the universal discs and mounted the Flow bindings to my board. Here is a picture I took of how it looks:










Did I mount everything correctly? Is the front binding (normal, not goofy) angled the right amount? Are the screws positioned well?

Sorry for all the questions just the first time I'm mounting bindings on my own!


----------



## romesaz

munchgrunch said:


> I used the universal discs and mounted the Flow bindings to my board. Here is a picture I took of how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mount everything correctly? Is the front binding (normal, not goofy) angled the right amount? Are the screws positioned well?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just the first time I'm mounting bindings on my own!


I've heard it's good to use the same screw positions (mirror them) so that the tension on the board is equal, but I'm a noob, so I may not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Grimdog

Sorry noob, but in my book that dude rides regular. Also, I would try and get your front binding screws in more of a triangular pattern.


----------



## rick1

Heheh dude remove your bindings, and look closely at the holes on your board.. you should see a triangle on each side. That's where you want your bolts. So align the holes of the disc on holes located on the three points of the triangle on the board and it should look like this..


----------



## killclimbz

rick, thanks for straightening that one out. I really don't ride Burton product so I didn't know they already had it accounted for. I guess I could have looked at my flows and figured this out...


----------



## romesaz

Grimdog said:


> Sorry noob, but in my book that dude rides regular. Also, I would try and get your front binding screws in more of a triangular pattern.



hahah, dumb mistake! I have no idea what's going on, but I seem to mistaking directions lately


----------



## Guest

Was just woundering where i could pick up these universal mounting disc. I just got my daughter a burton chicklet and lamar bindings. Being a noob didnt know they wouldnt work so i am in desperate need for these by christmas...
thanks
Tim


----------



## Grimdog

You should be able to get them from the shop you bought the bindings at.


----------

